# Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch



## chef (28. Februar 2012)

So, neuer Trip, neues Glück!
Gleich vorweg, es war der Knaller!
Kurzinfo:
War diesmal ua in Süd - Thailand, kurz vor Malaysia.
Genauer gesagt im Tarutao Meeresnationalpark, bei den Chao Lae, den wohl letzten Seenomaden in Thailand. KOmmerzieller Fischfang ist dort offiziell verboten, wird für Thaiverhältnisse auch relativ eingehalten. Ab u zu sieht man allerdings schon einige kleinere Schleppnetzboote. Angeln ist gestattet, die Chao Lae legen auch Reusen aus.Einzig offiziell dauerhaft bewohnte Insel ist Koh Lipe. Die war wohl bis vor ca 5 Jahren noch ein Geheimtip, war jetzt in der Hauptsaison allerdings rammelvoll mit Touristen. Keine Krawalltouris, abends auch ruhig, aber halt voll. Reger Bootsverkehr, An-abreise, Tauch und Schnorcheltouren,..Die Insel ist halt auch nur ca 4 qKm gross.....
Auf Koh Adang und Koh Rawi leben noch ein paar wenige Chao Lae ganz ursprünglich und ziehen von dort wohl auch noch weiter bis Malaysia und Birma. Hab so ein ein Hüttendorf aus der Ferne gesehen.

Anreise:
Von Bangkok(BKK) mit Airasia.com nach Hat Yai, zw 35 - 50 Euro einfach mit 20 Kg Gepäck.Dauer 1,5h.
Von Hat Yai airport mit Minibus für 2 Euro nach Hat Yai City.Ca 30 min.
Eine Nacht im http://www.kingshotelhatyai.com verbracht. Sehr einfaches Zimmer mit Bad, Aircon, Sat Tv, Kühlschrank für ca 13,5 Euro.
Gegenüber vom Hotel befindet sich ein kleines Reisebüro. Da hab ich Kombiticket Minibus bis Pakbara(2h) + Fährticket Koh Lipe (1,5h) für 15 Euro gekauft.Es gibt keinen Pier, man muss dann nochmal ca 1,2 Euro fürs Longtailboot zahlen, welches einen die letzten 100m zum Strand bringt.

Fischen auf Koh Lipe:
Es gibt mehrere Anbieter, Preis wohl rel gleich, aber bei mehreren Touren, Nebensaison,... wohl auch verhandelbar:
Halbtagestrip 5-6 Std ca 37 Euro
Tagestrip 8-9 Std ca 50 Euro
Angelgerät wird gestellt, kann aber auch mitgebracht werden.
Entweder es wird geschleppt, mit Multirolle(nicht die neusten Modelle!) u Rapalla, oder driftangeln mit Köderfisch, oder vertikal mit Paternostersystem.
Die Kapitäne kennen sich dort aus wie in ihrer Westentasche(kein Wunder, Zitat Captain:"I was born on this boat!"). Man sagt, auf was man fischen will, dementsprechen wird der geignete Platz angesteuert und evtl auch gewechselt.
Nachtfischen wollte keiner, da alle wohl abends irgeneinen Job in der Tourismusbranche haben. Haben aber auch am Tag genug gefangen. Bin 1 x früh ab 08.00h raus und 3 x nachmittags ab 12.30h, jeweils 5-6 Std.
Neben diversen "Kleinfischen"(bis ca 50cm) beim Vertikalangeln, hab ich folgendes gefangen:
2 x Königsmakrele , die am Bild war die grössere mit über 10 Kg
1 x Jackfisch
4 x Thunfisch
1 x Sailfisch 15 Kg, über 2m!
1 x Baracuda

So, nun ein paar Bilder:










































































Paar Anmerkungen noch:
Ich weiss, die Thunas sind wirklich noch klein, wurden aber beim Trollen gefangen und ein zurücksetzen hätten sie wohl nicht Überstanden.
Hab in nem von Chao Lae betriebenen Resort gewohnt, beim Family Restaurant am Pattaya Beach.. Bungalow mit Fan für ca 15 Euro/Nacht(Hauptsaison!).Die bieten auch die Fishingtouren an.
Essen, besonders der frische BBQ Fisch, top, Preise auch extrem günstig:
Jeder Fisch und Tintenfisch 5 Euro/Kg, ausser Kingsize Makrel
7,5 Euro/Kg. PRO KILO!!!!
Selbstgefangerner Fisch wird gratis zubereitet, man zahlt nur die Beilagen. 
Noch Fragen????


----------



## Chips (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Hallo,

netter Bericht und schöne Bilder#6.

Gruß
Chips


----------



## perikles (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

danke für diesen bericht^^


----------



## jvonzun (8. März 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Petri und danke fürs Berichten!
Muss die Ecke auch einmal genauer anschauen,sehr interessant!


----------



## pkbenny (8. März 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Ja ich bedanke mich für auch für deinen Bericht. Ich angel auch immer gerne in fernen Ländern und bin immer interessiert an solchen Berichten! 
Petri insbesondere zum Sail!


----------



## Antitrax (8. März 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Schöner Bericht, danke! :m

Zwei Fragen:
- Welchen Köder hattest Du beim Baracuda dran?
- Wie schmeckt Baracuda?

Gruß

Antitrax


----------



## chef (9. März 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*



Antitrax schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, danke! :m
> 
> Zwei Fragen:
> - Welchen Köder hattest Du beim Baracuda dran?
> ...



- Rapalla(Wobbler. 4m tief)
- Köstlich, festes Fleisch!!!!!


----------



## chef (5. November 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Bin vom 20.12. bis 26.12. '12 wieder vor Ort.
Sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## Allround Angla (5. November 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Kann man in Thailand die Fische unter 50cm auch mit ner 40g Wurfgewicht rute und 28 monoschnur beangeln?


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

ich hab mal vor zur gleichen zeit in der gegend zu sein! können ja mal über pn quatschen...


----------



## chef (8. November 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Hi,ich reite vom 20.12. - 26.12. auf Koh Lipe ein.
Sind beide Fischer, werden 5 tage ein Boot nehmen und angeln. Werde im Family Resort wohnen.
Dein Plan?


----------



## Chips (16. November 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*

Hallo Chef,

bin Weihnachten/Sylvester auf Koh Jum, treffe mich dort mit Boardie "Kpt. Makut" zum Angeln und bleibe dort bis 05.01.2013.

Danach habe ich alleine noch 2 wochen unverplante Zeit in Thailand. Wollte eigentlich nach Koh Tao zu dem Engländer

Aber die Ausfahrten kosten 5000 baht fürs Boot und auf meine Mail bez. freier Termine habe ich leider  noch keine Antwort von ihm.#c

Da hört sich Koh Lipe preislich für Alleinangler doch interessant an und ist von Koh Jum über Koh Lanta mit Fähre auch gut erreichbar.

Was hast du denn  in Baht gezahlt für die Ausfahrten in Koh Lipe ?

Muß ich mir im Family Resort eine Hütte vorreservieren,
oder kommt man da im Januar auch so unter?

Bieten die anderen Resorts auch vergleichbare Ausfahrten an,
falls das Resort/Boot belegt ist?

Chips|wavey:


----------



## chef (17. November 2012)

*AW: Thailand 2/2012: Baracuda, Jack-, Sail, Thunfisch*



chips schrieb:


> hallo chef,
> 
> bin weihnachten/sylvester auf koh jum, treffe mich dort mit boardie "kpt. Makut" zum angeln und bleibe dort bis 05.01.2013.
> 
> ...


pn!!!


----------

